# Handgun Scope 22LR 25 yards?



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

What handgun scope would you recommend for target shooting ~ 25 yards, 22 LR? Would be great if inexpensive but if worth it will spend more.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2x,eer (extended eye relief) or maybe a red dot.


----------

